# Black dots on RCC claw??



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

My female RCC has a couple of black dots on her right claw. I have only noticed these over the last couple of days. Carried out a water test using a test strip and all shows as OK.

She seems OK, still moving about fine and feeding. Is it a sign of shedding a shell??


----------

